# Kayak Camping in Mammoth Cave National Park KY



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

A couple weeks ago a few friends and I went on a weekend kayak camp in Mammoth Cave National Park. It was a great time, although we ended up only staying one night due to weather instead of our planned 2. The trip was 19.5 miles from Dennison Ferry to Houchins Ferry. The first day we did 5 or so miles and the next day the weather went south (rain, potential for thunderstorms) so we finished the remaining 15 miles that day. Pics below...

































Ferry for cars crossing the river
































Our camp spot-awesome sand filled area under the trees

















Unfortunately those are the only pictures I was able to get. My camera was on the fritz and not one of my pics turned out. The scenery was awesome, we had a great time and caught some decent fish, I will be heading back real soon.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great pics, looks like y'all had a great time.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks awesome, dude!!! Great pics!


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

It was awesome, I wish the Saturday weather would have cooperated, but I'll be back. My next decision is if my next trip will be back there when the water is a tad higher (the last 15 miles was like a lake) or find a good stretch of the Alleghany. They are both similar distances away so it's a tough call...anybody know of any other good natural rivers within 5 hours of here?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

great pics man, i did a trip at the same place last year, 27 miles in 3 days. fishing was alright...we are looking at doing another trip too and were wanting to get into some better fishing this time but similar distance away.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

tremendous, thanks for sharing


----------

